# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  RITXI.... Feliz 37

## MagDani

FELIZ FELIZ EN TU DÍA....
AMIGUITO QUE DIOS TE BENDIGA...
QUE REINE LA PAZ EN TU DÍA...
Y QUE CUMPLAS MUCHOS MAAAAAASSSSSS.

Un abrazo muy FUERTE

 :Party:  :Party:  :Party:

----------


## b12jose

Felicidades crack!! A pasarlo genial

----------


## MagNity

Felicidades Ritxi...!!! por segunda vez..xDDD

----------


## Moñiño

Felicidades.

----------


## DaarkBro

¡FELICIDADES RITXI!, que le pases muy bien en este día. :D

----------


## luis_bcn

felicidades !!!! que tengas un gran dia ,esta ya es la tercera vez que te felicito puretilla , :p

----------


## Mag Marches

Felicidades!

----------


## lalogmagic

Muchas felicidades.

----------


## Ritxi

Muchas Gracias!!

Tampoco hacia falta poner el 37!!  :302:

----------


## Jotace

Felicidades! :D

----------


## MrTrucado

FELICIDADES

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡¡Felicidades!!!

 Se dice que las buenas cosas mejoran con el tiempo. 

 A tu edad, y viendo lo bueno que eras, ya sólo peude ser que seas EXCELENTE. Y no me refiero a mago, más bien a todo. Toda la vida.

 Lo que ya no puedo imaginarme es como serás con 10 años más; impensable.

 Ritxi, casi más que decirte felicidades te digo ¡GRACIAS por ser como ERES!.

----------


## arahan70

¡Muchas Felicidades!

----------


## MagDani

Como que no hacía falta poner 37...
Eres un chavalín, yo tengo 40 y aún creo (sinceramente) que estoy en mi mejor momento.

Un abrazo

----------


## Ritxi

Gracias a todos!

Eidan- no te pases! Que luego se llevan una decepción enorme.

Dani- Yo tambien me encuentro bien, pero los años pasan

----------


## Iban

¿Todavía es tu cumpleaños? :-D

Feliz todo, Ritxi.

----------


## Ritxi

> ¿Todavía es tu cumpleaños? :-D
> 
> Feliz todo, Ritxi.



Para tí si   :001 005:

----------


## Iban

¡Guapo!

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Felicidaddes

----------


## Ritxi

De nadda :-)

Passat un dia!!

----------


## renard

Felicidadez Ritxi con retraso nunca me entero.

----------

